# egroup??



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

ein freund von mir fand auf seiner telefonrechnung auslandsnummern wir haben dann ein bischen im internet geschaut und wir glauben das das ding von *ex-explore*.*om kommt.er sagte mir das er nie ok eingegeben hätte.kann das sein? besteht zahlungspflicht der dialer hat sich ja nichtmal unter 09009eingewählt.


----------



## sascha (13 November 2005)

Dialer dürfen sich in Deutschland ausschließlich über die 09009 einwählen. Anderenfalls sind sie nicht registrierungsfähig, womit keine Zahlungspflicht besteht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2005)

Firma und Hintergründe sind bekannt. Ist die Datei noch da?
Der soll mal schön seinen PC durchforsten, nichts löschen ohne zu dokumentieren und etwas mehr Infos hier geben. 

ansonsten:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/schadensfall.php
http://www.dialerschutz.de/schadensfall-auslandsdialer.php

gut wäre zB ein hijackthis-Test
www.hijackthis.de

wann war die Einwahl? welche Nummer genau? gibt es Erinnerungen an besuchte Seiten? (bitte nicht direkt hier posten, vorher anmelden --> private Nachrichten)

Zahlungspflicht besteht nicht
-->
s.a.
http://www.bsi.de/dialer/warnung/auslandsrufnummer.htm

Anmerkung: Die Dialer der NOCREDITCARD NETWORK S.L. werden auch von deutschen Anbietern eingesetzt, daher würde mich interessieren, wo er sich das eingefangen hat...


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

das mit der einwahl war vor etwas mehr als 2wochen.er meinte er wäre auf keiner sexseite gewesen nur einmal kurz auf S*x-*xplorer.*om er meinte er hätte mal wo drauf geklickt und wurde dann ein bischen später auf s*x-*xplorer.*om weitergeleitet.als ich dann zu hause auf diese seite ging (adresse hatte er mir per mail geschickt)wollte sich sofort irgendwas instalieren es kahmen alles sicherheitswarnungen.als ich das geschlossen hatte wurde ich aufgefordert eine auslandsnummer anzurufen (00-236)auf e-mails wird nicht geantwortet.(english oder spanisch müssten die ja können.)vielleicht sollte man da mal anrufen italienisch und spanisch spreche ich perfekt.vielleicht bringt das ja was


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2005)

Er war also direkt auf der Seite? Ich kriege da nur die paybycall-Angebote. 
Die Sache mit der venezolanischen handynummer is ja nun schon eine Weile her
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10883

Hmm. Mich würde die Nummer echt interessieren, frag mal nach. Ansonsten: Bei der Telekom melden, Widerspruch einlegen gegen den Betrag für den Dialer.
Seltsam, das...

Kuck auch mal hier:
symantec)

müsste dann einen Ordner "Instant Access" unter "Programme" geben und jede Menge Zeugs in der Registry. Ein aktueller Virenscanner findet das aber normalerweise.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> er meinte er wäre auf keiner sexseite gewesen nur einmal kurz auf S*x-*xplorer.*om


Ich war heute noch nicht schwimmen, nur im See baden 
Nix für ungut...


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

also wenn ich da auf die seite gehe öffnen sich richtig viele fenster es steht zwar überall das versichert wird das der inhalt sicher ist aber installieren werde ich es nicht.wenn ich alles gesxchlossen habe dann kommt das mit dem pay-by-call einen preis pro min.kann ich aber auch nicht sehen.muss das da nicht stehen?ist das denn zahlungspflichtig weil da ja auch kein preis steht?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2005)

Beim paybycall-Fenster steht ein Preis. Klein aber fein...
Verantwortlich für die Nummer ist ein Herr G*P* von Securetele (ehemals Newlines), das ist "ein seriöser und etablierter Reseller von Mehrwertdiensten  und Servicenummern" (Am Bühel 1, Mauren, Liechtenstein) (Auskunft: 0800331900).
Ist das jetzt Schleichwerbung?


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

bei mir erschwint was ganz anderes da muss ich eine auslandsnummer anrufen 00236 das ist die landesvorwahl für afrika.
das ist die seite   network.rapid-pass.*om er meinte das er auf der seite irgendwas installieren musste(also den dialer)und wurde dann eben auf se*-e*plorer.*om umgeleitet


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Er war also direkt auf der Seite?


deshalb die Frage


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

also müssen unter auslandsnummern keine preisangaben stehen ?


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> also müssen unter auslandsnummern keine preisangaben stehen ?


Nein, da es sich ja um "normale Telefonnummern" handelt. Deren Einsatz mit Dialern braucht in D. keine Preisangabe, da das von vornherein illegal ist.

Belustigend finde ich an dieser Stelle auch die Adresse von G. P. - der ist doch bislang im Münchener Norden, irgendwo beim Airport gewesen. :spitz:


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

also der dialer ist gar nicht von egroup er war zwar mal auf dieser internetseite und hat den dienst auch über pay-by-call(0190) genutzt.hat er aber auch erst jetzt gerade am telefon erzählt.diese anderen auslandsvorwahlen stammen aber auf jeden fall von einem auslandsdialer.er hatte auf dem pc eine datei gefunden schaut man sich die eigenschaften an meint da steht da was von einer "firma" in gribaltar oder so.


----------



## Reducal (13 November 2005)

Passend dazu, siehe auch mal hier rein: http://www.dialerhilfe.de/news/050713_01.php


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> also der dialer ist gar nicht von egroup er war zwar mal auf dieser internetseite und hat den dienst auch über pay-by-call(0190) genutzt.hat er aber auch erst jetzt gerade am telefon erzählt.diese anderen auslandsvorwahlen stammen aber auf jeden fall von einem auslandsdialer.er hatte auf dem pc eine datei gefunden schaut man sich die eigenschaften an meint da steht da was von einer "firma" in gribaltar oder so.


Soll der Kerl sich doch selber melden, dieses Wischiwaschi ist reichlich nervig... was denn nun?
Nie auf ner Sexseite, dann aber wieder paybycall genutzt, wohl für 'ne Astrologie-Hotline? Dann Auslandsdialer aus Gibraltar. "Da steht da was von einer 'firma'". Ja was denn?
Mein Gott...


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Belustigend finde ich an dieser Stelle auch die Adresse von G. P. - der ist doch bislang im Münchener Norden, irgendwo beim Airport gewesen. :spitz:


Bitte um Aufklärung  (Ich will ja auch was von diesem Thread hier haben... Ich dachte, GP sei Augsburger...)
Teile mir Deine Erkenntnisse doch auf geeignetem Wege mit.


----------

